# Where to buy lavender oil/tea tree oil?



## Fluffy Peanut

Where can I find lavender oil and tea tree oil? Can I find them at Bath and Body Works or The Body Shop?


----------



## Sisyphus

Yeah, you can find lavender at the Body Shop (never looked for TTO there) but it's WAY overpriced.

I get mine at my local Henry's (like a Wild Oats or such store). Every few months they have TTO on sale for $7.99 for a 2 oz bottle (usually $9.99) and lavender oil for $11.99 (haven't seen that one on sale).

HTH!

Lo


----------



## Fluffy Peanut

Thanks for your help!







Is using these oils the best way to keep a diaper pail smelling fresh? I need something to tone down the amonia smell.


----------



## Fluffy Peanut

I found a combined lavender and tea tree oil at drugstore.com for $8.49. http://www.drugstore.com/qxp83682_33...a_tree_oil.htm Is it good to use these oils combined?


----------



## hnybee

actually bac-out works best for us. but occasionally we use tea tree /lavender oil combo from desert essence. it smells GREAT!


----------



## Phoebe

I found tea tree oil in the vitamins section at Target. I have also seen it at the regular ol' grocery store in the vitamin/organic section.


----------



## Fluffy Peanut

Quote:

_Originally posted by hnybee_
*actually bac-out works best for us. but occasionally we use tea tree /lavender oil combo from desert essence. it smells GREAT!*
The Desert Essence brand is what I saw at drugstore.com. It's not a bad price at $8.49 a bottle.


----------



## Fluffy Peanut

Quote:

_Originally posted by Phoebe_
*I found tea tree oil in the vitamins section at Target. I have also seen it at the regular ol' grocery store in the vitamin/organic section.*
Oh cool!! That is very convenient since I go to Target often and of course the grocery store! I'm going shopping today so I'm gonna check it out!!


----------



## KermitMissesJim

WalMart has tea tree oil, too.


----------



## momsmyjob

Kmart does too!

Can I buy Bac-out anywhere locally or do I have to get it online?


----------



## Fluffy Peanut

Do Target, Walmart or Kmart carry lavender oil?


----------



## Peppamint

I usually buy mine at my local hfs/co-op, but Darcy at LovingHugs is doing a pre-sale for all kinds of stuff. Burt's Bees, EOs, Teas, etc. Her yahoogroup is http://www.yahoogroups.com/groups/lovinghugs


----------



## grisandole

Wal Mart has tea tree in their pharmacy dept, where the vitamins and first aid stuff is (at the one by me, at least). You can find lavender oil at a health food store, or online.

HTH

Kristi


----------



## Double A

how much is it at walmart?


----------



## jyanla

$4.92 for 2 oz, at Wal-Mart. It's in a brown bottle, on shelf along with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Double A

OH thanks!!!
I use this stuff like I use sugar! :LOL


----------

